
Ask HN: How do you manage your orgchart? - lquist
Do you use a SaaS product to manage your company orgchart? We&#x27;re ideally looking for an open source solution as the SaaS products get expensive fairly quickly.
======
smt88
I don't have an answer for you, but I'm extremely curious as to why you would
want to "manage" your orgchart and what that means exactly.

~~~
lquist
Sorry the word manage is used incorrectly here. What I should have said is
software that displays org chart info in a way that is easily accessible by
team members.

~~~
smt88
I'm still really curious why anyone should want to do that. Can you explain?

~~~
lquist
The company is getting a bit bigger and it's now hard for a new employee to
get a full understanding of the company org chart without such an app.

